

We teach entrepreneurship as if every vertical market had the same set of rules - coglethorpe
http://venturehacks.com/articles/vertical-markets

======
pclark
I loved this article. One of the best I've read for months.

this bit:

> What problem do we think we have besides who are we, what business are we
> in, and what ever. It’s like, are we going to be risking trying to
> understand our customers and we ought to try to focus on that.

> Or is the focus truly inside the building. Because Steve, it doesn’t matter
> what customers think unless we really nail this technology. None of this
> matters

